# Penny 150W TC VW



## Chukin'Vape (18/8/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...thentic-penny-150w-tc-vw-variable-wattage-apv

Not bad considering price, does anyone have information on this mod?


----------



## Riaz (18/8/15)

When i see a mod on FT and am unsure, i always read the discussions about it

Have a look here https://www.fasttech.com/forums/3132100/t/1802259/too-good-to-be-true

The guys talking about the chip which is unknown etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/8/15)

Riaz said:


> When i see a mod on FT and am unsure, i always read the discussions about it
> 
> Have a look here https://www.fasttech.com/forums/3132100/t/1802259/too-good-to-be-true
> 
> The guys talking about the chip which is unknown etc



We cant expect miracles at that price, also - the yen is collapsing so we will see the price of things dropping, as their money devalues. But really interesting little mod - don't you think?


----------



## Riaz (18/8/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> We cant expect miracles at that price, also - the yen is collapsing so we will see the price of things dropping, as their money devalues. But really interesting little mod - don't you think?


Interesting indeed, but whats inside the mod is more important.

The driving factor of this mod, or any other electronic mod is the chip. And FT not making this info available should surely raise some concern.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (18/8/15)

Ft sell the x cube 160 watt TC for q really good price BTW


----------



## zadiac (18/8/15)

My OCD will get the better of me. The atty won't sit flush. The 510 protrudes from the mod. It'll kill me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

